# converting cross style ballpoint to rollerball



## sbanen (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone have a way to convert a Slimline or KC twist pen to accept a rollerball? I find that a lot of people like thin pens and the beautiful smooth feel of a rollerball.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to say but it can't be done . They are totally different types of refills . Also most Rollerball refills have to be capped or they will dry out , even the capless refills will only last about a year uncapped .
You could use a parker style Gel refill . They write almost as smooth as a Rollerball . Skiprat did a parker slimline a couple of years ago , he used a reversed a slim tranny somehow . With any luck he will chime in with some ideas .


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2010)

While not a roller ball, per se, there is a liquid ink Cross-style refill.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 26, 2010)

Theirs is out of stock


MOST of ours isn't!!
(More arriving Wed)
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60

BTW, IF you are only ordering refills, you can PM me and save $3 on shipping.  For up to 60 refills, I can put them in a padded envelope and send first class mail.  Once it reaches 13 oz, that option is gone.

Just a FWIW!!


----------

